# McGraw Ford WMA



## kennethc68 (Oct 5, 2017)

Anyone having any luck on McGraw Ford WMA?


----------



## smackdown51 (Oct 10, 2017)

I have had no luck there but I'm still trying.


----------



## chadf (Oct 10, 2017)

People still riding quads there ?


----------



## Gerrik (Oct 10, 2017)

I have had plenty of luck with small game, but I have not seen a deer. Plenty of sign, but also plenty of pressure.


----------



## sps1969 (Oct 20, 2017)

Now that gun season is in I am fixing to start at McGraw. I am brand new up here.  If anyone would like to meet up and hunt together let me know.


----------



## Torre87 (Oct 20, 2017)

sps1969 said:


> Now that gun season is in I am fixing to start at McGraw. I am brand new up here.  If anyone would like to meet up and hunt together let me know.



Mcgraw is archery only during deer and bear season. I just wanted to clarify that in case you were unsure. However, you may know that and be like me and be hoping that since rifle season is open the pressure is reduced.


----------



## sps1969 (Oct 20, 2017)

That’s what I am hopin for Torre. Do you go there a lot?


----------



## sps1969 (Oct 30, 2017)

Anyone going to McGraw Ford this coming weekend?


----------

